# Holiday in California



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

My hubby and I are hoping to visit some friends in California in october.
Do we need visas for a two week holiday?
If so how do we go about getting them?

Thanks.

Veronica


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Both of you hold UK passports? Please remember to print your on-line approval. 

https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta....DD63EDD_kE8A000D5-DDDB-7F78-D003-462137E44231


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

twostep said:


> Both of you hold UK passports? Please remember to print your on-line approval.
> 
> https://esta.cbp.dhs.gov/esta/esta....DD63EDD_kE8A000D5-DDDB-7F78-D003-462137E44231


Yep we both have UK passports. Thanks for the link


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ESTA is good for a year. 
Have a great trip and do not forget to pack snacks as airline food is not fit for human consumption.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

twostep said:


> ESTA is good for a year.
> Have a great trip and do not forget to pack snacks as airline food is not fit for human consumption.


We always take food with us on flights 
Going to have fun exploring the West Coast, grand canyon, Yosemite etc.:clap2::clap2::clap2:
Any suggestions for good places to see much appreciated.:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Each approved ESTA application will be valid for a period of two years, such that a visitor may travel to the United States repeatedly within a two-year period without having to apply for another ESTA. Travelers whose ESTA applications are approved, but whose passports will expire in less than two years, will receive an ESTA valid until the passport’s expiration date.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Each approved ESTA application will be valid for a period of two years, such that a visitor may travel to the United States repeatedly within a two-year period without having to apply for another ESTA. Travelers whose ESTA applications are approved, but whose passports will expire in less than two years, will receive an ESTA valid until the passport’s expiration date.


Thanks for that info If we really enjoy our trip we might go again next year then


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

twostep said:


> ESTA is good for a year.
> Have a great trip and do not forget to pack snacks as airline food is not fit for human consumption.


Actually it's valid for 2 years - unless the passport expires first.

Also be careful to only use the official ESTA web site. There are a lot of scam artists out there taking a fee to do what you can do yourself for free.


----------



## BritishGav (Jan 26, 2010)

And bring a pen, despite the ESTA scheme being up and running for ages you quite often have to fill in the old 1-94 form on the plane anyway, I have every time I have flown, most recently only back in April


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will make sure I have a pen in my bag
Actually thats not difficult, have pen will travel is my other name.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

BritishGav said:


> And bring a pen, despite the ESTA scheme being up and running for ages you quite often have to fill in the old 1-94 form on the plane anyway, I have every time I have flown, most recently only back in April


LOL ..your not keeping up ...

DHS: Secretary Napolitano Announces Elimination of Paper Arrival/Departure Form to Streamline Secure Visa Waiver Program Travel


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You will LOVE it. Stop by Washington DC on the way - I've been telling Diane she has to come out and we'll have a working holiday  Big difference from Paphos that's for sure!! The visa shoudn't be a problem as you have an established business in Cyprus. My father-in-law is doing it now from Cyprus too. You have to fill in the online form first then schedule the appt. in Nicosia for the interview. They are coming in 1 month and they seem to think that is plenty of time. The only glitch is the online form which is the first step keeps timing out so they have to keep re -doing it as everything is lost no matter how fast they do it. Now they have finally emailed the embassy to let them know the glitch. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Check the airline you are booking with to see what foods and liquids you can carry with you. Assuming you take more than one plane, the one closer to the U.S may not allow you to bring liquids (drinks) and other things over a certain size on the plane. Going to/from Canada/US now you are not allowed liquids in carry on luggage over 100ml, and a bunch of other regulations which are also on the TSA website.


----------



## priyasingh (Jun 20, 2019)

California, the brilliant state, offers probably the most excellent and dynamite sights and places to visit! Simply peruse through these marvelous pictures and be astonished by its excellence. 

You must not miss Yosemite National Park

Yosemite Falls are popular with visitors from around the world. Much of the water that crashes down the falls and into the lake below comes from snowmelt. Yosemite falls itself is the fifth highest waterfall in the world and from top to bottom it is 2,425 feet. The falls are at their most spectacular in May and June, once the snow has melted the falls become a trickle and you then need to wait for the cooler weather again.


----------

